# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  A ka tartuf ne shqiperi?

## drague

E di qe ne vendin tone ka shume lloje kepurdhash,por per tartufin nuk kam ndegjuar ndonjeher.di kush dicka

----------


## xfiles

mbase dhe ka , po ne nuk e njohim fare, nuk e perdorim.
Se si e hane ate lloj gjeje, ka nje ere te keqe qe ç'te te them, pu pu pu, larg qoft.

Sikur te gjeje ndonje vend ku ka, do beje alamet biznesi,
Kushton rreth 500-1000 euro kilja, ndoshta dhe me shume ne disa vende si qytet e medha.

----------


## elen

> mbase dhe ka , po ne nuk e njohim fare, nuk e perdorim.
> Se si e hane ate lloj gjeje, ka nje ere te keqe qe ç'te te them, pu pu pu, larg qoft.
> 
> Sikur te gjeje ndonje vend ku ka, do beje alamet biznesi,
> Kushton rreth 500-1000 euro kilja, ndoshta dhe me shume ne disa vende si qytet e medha.


po pra 
Shqiperise i ka rene rrufeja, tartufi i ka ngel..
ka ca gure andej nga ne ..po je i interesuar( drague)....
hi file'

----------


## donna76

une kam degjuar se nga zonat e Shkodres aty perreth ka tartuf.
po cohej per exportim .
a e dini sa ka vajtur qilloja e tartufit tani ....
me kan thene me mijra euro kilen 


 :me dylbi: 

une megjithate e kam provuar po nuk e tres dot me lehtesi.
shijen te mire e ka.

----------


## drague

> mbase dhe ka , po ne nuk e njohim fare, nuk e perdorim.
> Se si e hane ate lloj gjeje, ka nje ere te keqe qe ç'te te them, pu pu pu, larg qoft.
> 
> Sikur te gjeje ndonje vend ku ka, do beje alamet biznesi,
> Kushton rreth 500-1000 euro kilja, ndoshta dhe me shume ne disa vende si qytet e medha.


xfiles tartufi i bardhe shkon deri 8000 euro kilja.sa per eren un kam qe ne 1992 qe gatuaj me tartuf dhe vetem e kam provuar(per forza).gjithmone dicka e rralle zgjon kuriozitetin tek njerzit.

----------


## Brari

ka ndonje botanist ketu?

nuk besoj se eshte kepurdhe Tartufi..
me duket eshte rrenje..  si karrota si patatja etj..  pra ajo cka do njeriu nga bima tartuf eshte nen dhe ne mos gabonj..
he mo.. tere me shkolla ini..

----------


## drague

> ka ndonje botanist ketu?
> 
> nuk besoj se eshte kepurdhe Tartufi..
> me duket eshte rrenje..  si karrota si patatja etj..  pra ajo cka do njeriu nga bima tartuf eshte nen dhe ne mos gabonj..
> he mo.. tere me shkolla ini..


ke te drejte brari eshte rrenje, por hyn tek familja e kepurdhave mesa di un

----------


## LAINA

Tartufi nuk eshte rrenje por kerpudhe qe rritet nen shtresen e gjetheve dhe humus-it. Nuk e di me ekzaktesi, por mendoj se duhet te kete. Kushtet klimatike jane te pershtatshme per rritjen e tij dhew terreni natyror po ashtu( tartufi ndeshet me shpesh ne pyjet me lisa dhe dushqe). Personalisht e kam shume qejf...

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> Tartufi nuk eshte rrenje por kerpudhe qe rritet nen shtresen e gjetheve dhe humus-it. Nuk e di me ekzaktesi, por mendoj se duhet te kete. Kushtet klimatike jane te pershtatshme per rritjen e tij dhew terreni natyror po ashtu( tartufi ndeshet me shpesh ne pyjet me lisa dhe dushqe). Personalisht e kam shume qejf...


Me duket e ke llafin per Truffle


Tartufi eshte kerpudhe qe rritet nen toke. Qente me nuhatje e nxjerrin nga toka. Perpara francezet perdorinin derrat por derri e hante dhe filluan te stervisin qente.

----------


## drague

> Buying Bushnell riflescope here we have sell it ! Bushnell rifles cope we also have list on ebay and almost 100% Positive feedback! Congratulations on your choice of a Bushnell riflescope . It's a precision instrument constructed of the finest materials and assembled by highly skilled craftsmen for a lifetime of trouble-free use under the most demanding conditions !EYEPIECE FORCUSINGThe Eyepiece is designed to provide a precise fast focus. The eyepiece will focus faster than your eye can compensate for any inaccuracy in your adjustment.Look at a distant object for several seconds without using your scope.Then shift your vision quickly,looking through the scope at a plain background. Turn the fast-focus eyepiece clockwise or counter clockwish to adjust to your eyes.The reticle pattern should be shrp and clear before your eye can refocus.After you have made your adjustment, with a quick glance recheck the image.CENTERING THE RETICLEThe reticle was carefully set at the optical center of your rifle scope at our factory. This setting provides you with the ideal adjustment range from the center position. The riflescope's adjustment to correct.We accept The payment method.1、Paypal We only accept verified Paypal account. Paypal Pending e-check payments may be required to clear before delivery can be made.2、Moneybooks3、Westernunion All copyright from http://www.gt-optic.com/bushnell-rif...e28_page1.html


ka na miu ky pallavesh ktu mer jahu :Lulja3:

----------


## ArberXYZ

osht stampist

----------


## drague

> osht stampist


KE mine peza puno ky maçiste? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ArberXYZ

> KE mine peza puno ky maçiste?


po mu aty puno, kepucar grash.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ne pyllin e Divjakes eshte gjetur tartuf i zi.Shume kohe me pare nuk e mbaj mend vitin po kur te vij babi do ta pyes dhe do ju them vitin...Po qe ka pasur dhe mbase ka eshte e sigurt.Personalisht kam ngrene dhe eshte nje ushqim fantastik kur kam qene ne italy kam ngrene me makarona....E jashtezakonshme,,,.

----------

